# SPD shoes with laces - looking for recommendations



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

I am having a hard time finding a pair of SPD shoes with laces, that have a more "refined" shape to them. I would go with road shoes, but being able to actually walk on rough surfaces without giving a damn is really a blessing.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Several options here...

https://www.giro.com/c/mens-mountain-bike-shoes


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Never by shoes over the internet.


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank you for the suggestion. Went to a couple of bike shops, tried different models but having a hard time to find a suitable pair. I have weird feet, 42 size, but very wide because of the protruding bone (just over 11cm metatarsal). And a protruding bone from the back calcaneus, and a higher arch than normal.

When I bought skiing boots, even fischer vacuum boots gave me problems. I am currently heading for a 3rd fit. I do put a lot more pressure than normal people though, since I mostly ski with my right leg only.

Back to the cycling shoes. I guess I will have to give up on spd and laces, and just find something that will fit my feet well. 

Next stop today are Giros.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Sol said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Went to a couple of bike shops, tried different models but having a hard time to find a suitable pair. I have weird feet, 42 size, but very wide because of the protruding bone (just over 11cm metatarsal). And a protruding bone from the back calcaneus, and a higher arch than normal.
> 
> When I bought skiing boots, even fischer vacuum boots gave me problems. I am currently heading for a 3rd fit. I do put a lot more pressure than normal people though, since I mostly ski with my right leg only.
> 
> ...



Not to judge your preferences, but is there a reason the shoes have to be lace-ups? I mention this only because I've used lace-ups, of course, but also the other popular "closure systems," and I have to say, they all worked pretty well. Even BOA, which I was initially resistant to ("How can those thin little things hold up? What about parts when they fail?") have proven just fine.

I have feet similar to yours, albeit larger, and I've had good luck with Sidi Mega, Lake "wide" sizes, and some Specialized models. I've also recently set up my old mountain bike with "stomp" (aka "freestyle"?) pedals, those huge platforms with pins, and I ride it with my regular kicks, running shoes, whatever. I have to say, it works great, surprisingly grippy,* and it's nice to have a bike I can just hop on and ride without having to "kit up." 

*I liked them so much I replaced the toe-clip pedals on my wife's bike with these. Two days later, she told me she "crashed," because she couldn't get her feet off the pedals in time. Upon questioning, this is what happened: She stopped at a traffic light, and somehow couldn't get her feet to pavement in time. I noted to her that she didn't "crash," she simply fell over.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Sol said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Went to a couple of bike shops, tried different models but having a hard time to find a suitable pair. I have weird feet, 42 size, but very wide because of the protruding bone (just over 11cm metatarsal). And a protruding bone from the back calcaneus, and a higher arch than normal.
> 
> When I bought skiing boots, even fischer vacuum boots gave me problems. I am currently heading for a 3rd fit. I do put a lot more pressure than normal people though, since I mostly ski with my right leg only.
> 
> ...


Giros do come in half-size stepping...not sure about wides though. The nice shoes do include different in-step wedges to maybe fit more feet.


Love my Giro Empire VR90s for my groading bike.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Sol said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Went to a couple of bike shops, tried different models but having a hard time to find a suitable pair. I have weird feet, 42 size, but very wide because of the protruding bone (just over 11cm metatarsal). And a protruding bone from the back calcaneus, and a higher arch than normal.
> 
> When I bought skiing boots, even fischer vacuum boots gave me problems. I am currently heading for a 3rd fit. I do put a lot more pressure than normal people though, since I mostly ski with my right leg only.
> 
> ...


Don't bother with the Giros, they run narrow. Even their HV (high volume) fit I found to be narrow.

Have you tried Shimano in a wide width? I believe they have some lace-up shoes in their line-up.


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

xxl said:


> Not to judge your preferences, but is there a reason the shoes have to be lace-ups? I mention this only because I've used lace-ups, of course, but also the other popular "closure systems," and I have to say, they all worked pretty well. Even BOA, which I was initially resistant to ("How can those thin little things hold up? What about parts when they fail?") have proven just fine.
> 
> I have feet similar to yours, albeit larger, and I've had good luck with Sidi Mega, Lake "wide" sizes, and some Specialized models. I've also recently set up my old mountain bike with "stomp" (aka "freestyle"?) pedals, those huge platforms with pins, and I ride it with my regular kicks, running shoes, whatever. I have to say, it works great, surprisingly grippy,* and it's nice to have a bike I can just hop on and ride without having to "kit up."
> 
> *I liked them so much I replaced the toe-clip pedals on my wife's bike with these. Two days later, she told me she "crashed," because she couldn't get her feet off the pedals in time. Upon questioning, this is what happened: She stopped at a traffic light, and somehow couldn't get her feet to pavement in time. I noted to her that she didn't "crash," she simply fell over.


I tend to be a traditionalist without any reason, no matter the subject. I thought about the laces, because like many others, the BOA system did not inspire me confidence at first. And the last thing I want is to bust anything while riding somewhere in the Alps.

Had velcros now, but I had a hard time to adjust them properly. Might be the shoes fault not the velcros though. That is why I thought about the laces. But I did try double BOA shoes, and they really gripped the foot nicely, just the rest of the shoes did not fit me well.

Forgot to mention, I would use them on a road bike, but I got so used of the recessed sole of the two bolt spd, that I have a hard time switching over. Although I could get a pair of protective caps and call it a day.

Had the same kind of "crash" as your wife did just recently, but with clip ons. I unclipped the left shoe and leaned towards the right. The carbon fork was just millimeters away from hitting a concrete step.

Hope that after the accident, she went easy on you!


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

So, I tried Shimanos, normal width, does not work. They did not have any wides the correct size, so I could not test those. The 5th metatarsal is sticking out of the sole. Plus I felt pressure on the top midfoot. 

Same metatarsal problem with Vittorias, plus a weird pressure spot only on the left foot near the cuboid.

Specialized also did not feel right, but I forgot what exactly was wrong with those (tried too many shoes today).

Giros were simply too narrow for my feet.

The Lake were quite good, but I felt like I could not lock in place my foot enough. 1 boa seems to not be enough, at least for my shape.

And finally the Sidi, probably the most comfortable of the bunch. The Genius 7 felt the nicest, on the Sixty I felt a pressure spot where the "BOA" wheel sits.

The Mega shoes were adequately wide at the metatarsal, but too much volume on the rest of the shoe. Again I could not lock in the foot in place around my toes, and the whole thing did not feel secure.

Will go and try the Genius 10 and Alba tomorrow. 

And maybe the new wide Fizik, if I can find those.

Have to say, I was really impressed with the built quality of the Sidi.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Sol said:


> So, I tried Shimanos, normal width, does not work. They did not have any wides the correct size, so I could not test those. The 5th metatarsal is sticking out of the sole. Plus I felt pressure on the top midfoot.
> 
> Same metatarsal problem with Vittorias, plus a weird pressure spot only on the left foot near the cuboid.
> 
> ...



Sidis are great shoes, I ride them, and have been quite happy with them. My feet are borderline-freakishly large, so the "Mega" last works for me. 

I also ride mostly SPDs these days. I have some SLs on one of my bikes, and I like 'em fine, but TBH, I'm fine with riding my SPD bikes, too (and the one with the "stomp" pedals--current fave), because like you, I do like to walk around sometimes. I don't race, so any "loss of power" issues betwixt 2- and 3-bolt cleats are just stuff I read about, nothing I've experienced for myself.

Just in case you aren't being served up the same ads I am by the RBR auction, Shimano has reintroduced SPD sandals. I wouldn't ride in sandals, but different strokes, you know?

Re my wife's "crash," at least you had the excuse that _you_ were wearing feet-belts.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Just get some laceup MBike shoes, SPD compatible. Which do you want, to look cool (forget it) or comfortable feet?


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

xxl said:


> S
> Just in case you aren't being served up the same ads I am by the RBR auction, Shimano has reintroduced SPD sandals. I wouldn't ride in sandals, but different strokes, you know?


Goddamnit, I thought you were joking about that. They should also make those in traditional japanese wooden sandals. A more traditional approach to the never ending modernization :idea:Maybe I should get those, if nothing else fits. 

The cycling industry is a funny thing. Heard not so long ago a manufacturer claiming that rotating mass does not matter. Funny thing he is selling wheels. The whole idea being, the higher the rotational mass, the more energy is conserved, even uphill! I think his equation was not long enough..

Same with deep wheel rims. Had to triple check to confirm that the figures matched out. Granted, for racing you take whatever you can take. But for normal riding, doing a couple of yoga classes can save you thousands of dollars. They do look really nice though...


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

Duriel, would love to get them, but here is the problem (When posting this thread, I might have slightly forgot how off the standard my feet are)










11cm is being conservative. Its more like 11,3cm. The foot width is 26cm. 

For my foot length (26cm) the typical narrow shoe is 9,4cm. Wide is 10,3cm. So my width is extra extra wide (6E).

The rest of the foot is normal. I dont have any "meat" around the feet bones. And the ankle is narrow. I am a skinny guy (64kg after a good meal) and 176cm tall.

So, if I try and match the width, the feet are loose inside the shoes everywhere else. I have been smashing on my cycling shoes for god knows how many years now, so they conformed somewhat nicely. But I still get sore feet if I really push hard, or the ride is extra long. I can live with that for now, but dont want to mess my feet completely in the long run.

If nothing else, imagine all the extra platform I`ve got, to push the power to the pedals..


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, I have some shoes that look like your feet, but they are at home, I'm out of state. I'll post next week.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Sol said:


> 11cm is being conservative. Its more like 11,3cm.


Your foot width in proportion to length is very similar to mine. I use Sidi Mega shoes and it works well for me.



> I am a skinny guy (64kg after a good meal) and 176cm tall.


In case you are trying to gain weight, start a new thread because I (formerly skinny guy) have some input for you. If not, never mind.


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah, but if I am spending that ammount of money for a pair of shoes, fine is a low bar. There was just too much wiggle for my taste.

But I did went to a Bont dealer today. They measured my feet, after that I tried the Helix I think. They do look really well made, sturdy, and they offer double wide.

If nothing else, I will walk barefooot around. Or maybe just bring a red carpet with me, and use it every time I get off the saddle.


----------

